# Can you help? I'm making a hard turn in my life..



## Wolf 2 (Jul 5, 2013)

*.*

.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WOW!
Oh how exciting this is!!!
I wish you all the best in your attempt to change ways
It must be really difficult
Happy birthday to you whatever your real name is: )
Do not give up
Its gonna be hard 
But have faith 
And keep me updated


May God bless You: )

Also: I can't believe no one haven't replied to this yet
It is a wonderful goal
I'm gonna give you a Facebook Like
And a Google 1+
I'm not on Twitter


----------



## Cereal Killer (Apr 21, 2016)

You can do anything you put your mind to! Have faith!


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

At the end of the day, the only person that can ultimately change your life, is yourself. I'll just show you one of my favorite quotes for thought.

“Your beliefs become your thoughts, 
Your thoughts become your words, 
Your words become your actions, 
Your actions become your habits, 
Your habits become your values, 
Your values become your destiny.”

-Gandhi


----------



## marsia (Mar 22, 2016)

Can you go to AA meetings? Alcohol addiction is really tough to overcome by yourself, even with an online support system. It would really help to get a sponsor and to be accountable to a real live person. If you go and also explain about your social anxiety, people there will understand. Almost everyone there would be self-medicating with alcohol because they have some really hard problem that they don't know how to overcome, so you would be in good company.

Congratulations on taking care of yourself and on focusing on getting healthy again!!! And Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## 7839555 (Jun 8, 2016)

Wolf 2 said:


> Now, to a quick little update..
> Since my birthday, I did not have a drink or a smoke :smile2:
> I'm trying to get back on daily tasks which I've set to improve myself and, hopefully someday, turn my life around..
> 
> ...


Yes! You're doing great so far man. You should try picking up a new hobby and really throwing yourself into it. Or focusing on one you already have. Idk if that would help, but when I struggled with an addiction, the main thing that helped me was a distraction. And while it's probably impossible to stop thinking about wanting to do that stuff again, over time you'll realize that you can function without them and the urges will go away. Keep it up, and I believe in you!!


----------



## JohnB (Oct 14, 2015)

Good luck with getting your life together. I didnt drink when i was 20 but by 22 23 i was drinking pretty heavly mainly because of depression. Its been so long now i prob cannot provide any usefull advise but please try to quite and keep yourself out of tempting situations.


----------



## JohnB (Oct 14, 2015)

How you doing? Im fine but have a few health issues one being pacrititis and when it kicks in its pretty painful. For this reason i havent drinking anythinf for a few years. Im ok though hope your doing fine.


----------



## jxoxo (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm so happy for you! keep it up and the next thing you know, you're already done with your goals. i salute and admire your determination man. i'm really so glad you stepped up and decided to reach your goals. I really really really do hope you succeed. wish you all the best!


----------

